# Ubuntu 10 et ralentissement



## macsurf (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
je viens de récupérer un vieux PowerBook 1,33ghz et 768 Mo de ram, et j'ai installé dessus ubuntu 10 comme seul OS.
Cela lui a donné une seconde jeunesse, mais je rencontre un petit problème avec la carte son et le trackpad et vlc.
Quand je lance VLC pour écouter un cd,  je n'ai pas de son, mais la lecture se fait bien, je vais donc dans les options son je décoche l'option sourdine, je baisse le son puis le cd s'arrête le trackpad ne répond plus tout est bloqué.
Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce type de problème te comment avez-vous y remedié.
Merci d'avance 
A+


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Octobre 2011)

As-tu essayé en copiant d'abord le contenu de ton CD vers le HDD, et ensuite le lire de là ?
Histoire de pouvoir écarter certains problèmes...


----------

